# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Đảo Ngọc Xanh phu tho

## ayehuongn

Du lịch Đảo Ngọc Xanh phu tho
tinh hinh la Nhà mình vừa đi Đảo Ngọc Xanh về, tìm trên may trang web ko có topic nào về khu DL này cả, nên mình viết vài dòng chia xẻ cho tất cả các mem

    Khu du lịch này nằm cạnh khu Tre nguồn và Thanh thủy, cách khoảng vài trăm mét, từ HN đi QL32, tới Sơn tây, đi thêm 20km tới cầu Trung Hà, qua cầu rẽ trái đi thêm 10km nữa là tới. Khu này mới khai trương được 1 tháng nên chắc chưa nhiều người biết đến.

    Phòng KS Kim Cương,có 2 loại, nhà mình ở loại 2, 500k, loại 1 thấy nói rộng hơn và có bồn tắm. Vì mới xây nên trang thiết bị đều mới và tốt, sàn gỗ, phòng WC đồ dùng đều đẹp, sạch sẽ. Nếu ở KS thì được sử dụng hồ bơi  của KS miễn phí, nhưng hồ này bé, nông nên phù hợp cho trẻ con hơn. Còn khu tắm khoáng thì vé người lớn là 100k, trẻ em 50k. Khu này được nhất nếu so với Tre nguồn hoặc Thanh thủy. Nước trong hơn, bể rộng hơn và có 2 bể, bể nóng và lạnh riêng nhau, bể lạnh có khu cho trẻ em riêng, phòng ốc sạch và cao cấp hơn 2 khu resort kia.
    Nhà ăn cách xa KS khoảng 300m, hơn bất tiện khi đi ăn, nếu nhà nào có xe riêng thì ko thành vấn đề, giá cả cũng ổn.
    Thái độ nhân viên được, hài lòng
    điểm nhấn của khu này là khu vui chơi, vé vào cửa là 100k người lớn, 50k trẻ em. Các trò chơi phong phú nói chung là bằng công viên vầng trăng + công viên nước, tất nhiên là về qui mô thì ko thể so sánh với 2 khu kia. Nhưng với giá đó thì vào đây chơi được cả 2 khu, trên cạn, dưới nước cũng là được. nhà mình chơi cả ngày mới gần hết các trò chơi, mệt quá đi về vẫn còn tiếc vì hình như vẫn còn sót vài trò

    Tóm lại khu này mới xây, rộng kinh khủng, đẳng cấp thì ko so sánh với khu 3-4 sao được, nhưng vì mới nên mọi thứ đều hiện đại và sạch sẽ, giá cả hợp lí. Nhà mình đang có kế hoạch quay trở lại vào mùa thu vì lúc đó tắm nước khoáng nóng mới khoái.

----------

